# Destination Filter (DF)



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I see Uber is messing with the DF again. They are ending the DF earlier than they used to as you approach your destination and they are lengthening the time it takes from when DF shuts off until you can go offline. This gives them a good 20 seconds now to sneak a ride request in to you.

Stupid Uber, stop telling me it is best for the community to accept all rides and then try to force rides upon us.

Change the app back to how it was where the DF takes you offline when you reach your destination.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> This gives them a good 20 seconds now to sneak a ride request in to you.


You are worried about your AR? You have some type of 'auto accept' enabled?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Try to keep AR above 85% to see trip details. Them slipping trips in at the last second forces me to not accept a trip and get closer to that 85% level.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Try to keep AR above 85% to see trip details.


yup, that is a reason to take most pings. In calif, I'm going to be forced to take more (50%) if I want the full info pings.....assuming it rolls to my market........


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Destination filter never works anyway. It constantly sends me in the opposite direction. They don’t pay long pick up fees on DF trips, because they’re helping you out as you head home I guess, which I would be ok with if DF actually sent me where I wanted to go. When I’m done driving, I turn the app off and go home empty.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

TobyD said:


> Destination filter never works anyway. It constantly sends me in the opposite direction. They don’t pay long pick up fees on DF trips, because they’re helping you out as you head home I guess, which I would be ok with if DF actually sent me where I wanted to go. When I’m done driving, I turn the app off and go home empty.


I wonder: has anyone tried setting a DF in the opposite direction of their home late at night, just as an experiment?


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I wonder: has anyone tried setting a DF in the opposite direction of their home late at night, just as an experiment?


That might actually work better.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Just for fun once I set my destination as the center of downtown, then spent the next 2 hours making a giant circle around downtown. At the end of 2 hours, I wasn’t any closer to my destination than when I started.


----------



## 140858 (Feb 16, 2018)

it used to work before covid. I guess with the shortage it quit working. Seems like uber is more concerned with any driver taking any ride than what we would prefer to take on our way home.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

TobyD said:


> Just for fun once I set my destination as the center of downtown, then spent the next 2 hours making a giant circle around downtown. At the end of 2 hours, I wasn’t any closer to my destination than when I started.


This can actually be very valuable behavior. I set a df to center of downtown during consecutive ride streaks and to rack up quest numbers during surge. Lots of short trips in a surge area can pay off.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

As best I can tell Uber's DF philosophy is that the driver is in no rush to get home, and they give you a series of trips that inch you towards your destination. Lyft, on the other hand, thinks you want to go home right now, and gives you a long pick up near your destination, totally not getting that the point of the DF is to get PAID to drive towards your destination.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> This can actually be very valuable behavior. I set a df to center of downtown during consecutive ride streaks and to rack up quest numbers during surge. Lots of short trips in a surge area can pay off.


I do this all the time. I know Uber is never going to give me a trip directly home, so later in the day I set the filter to home as kind of a shield against whatever crazy trips Uber might want to throw at me.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

This whole 85% acceptance rate…..you are straight up mentally ill if you chase that. It is ONLY there to benefit Uber. Are you going to drive 20 minutes for a min fare ride? Sure you are, because if you don’t, they’re going to take away your ride info. BFD. It’s a double edge sword. A straight up mind game as is EVERYTHING Uber/Lyft “offer” you.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

TobyD said:


> Destination filter never works anyway. It constantly sends me in the opposite direction. They don’t pay long pick up fees on DF trips, because they’re helping you out as you head home I guess, which I would be ok with if DF actually sent me where I wanted to go. When I’m done driving, I turn the app off and go home empty.


Two things which may help you understand Uber and the DF.
1) If you don't put in an arrival time Uber will assume the arrival time is midnight.
2) Uber will send you in the opposite direction if their computer feels you can still get to your destination by the requested time (see note 1) after dropping off your pax.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

mikes424 said:


> Two things which may help you understand Uber and the DF.
> 1) If you don't put in an arrival time Uber will assume the arrival time is midnight.
> 2) Uber will send you in the opposite direction if their computer feels you can still get to your destination by the requested time (see note 1) after dropping off your pax.


That’s just stupid. Because if I put in an arrival time, it’ll just give me random trips until I need to head towards my destination.


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

🙋🏿‍♀️ Atom Guy I think you've got it right. I timed the Uber Uber destination filter. It only last 1.50 hours!🤦🏿‍♀️ It might be difficult to time Lyft's because I've experienced that the technology logs you off if you don't receive a ride request after a while. I prefer Uber Quests over Lyft's Bonus Streaks for several reasons, the most obvious that Lyft makes NO exceptions; if the driver cancels a ride, you lose out on the Streak. I frown at that because there are very valid reasons why driver cancels a trip: unaccompanied minors and irresponsible adults with children and no car/booster seats(these are the two scenarios that piss me off the most about rideshare), belligerent passenger behavior, no mask, no-show, etc. Also, be mindful of this: Uber AND Lyft screw drivers out of ride counts regarding Quests and Bonus Streaks because they reference the time THE CUSTOMER REQUESTS THE RIDE, NOT THE TIME THE DRIVER ACCEPTS IT!!! Test it yourself...I found out the hard way 😡 Due to the increased wait times passengers now endure, and the sneaky ways Uber and Lyft add rides to your queue, be mindful of this. You may want to wait 10 to 15 minutes before you start accepting rides in your Quest periods and Lyft Bonus Streak time windows.
The following is for everyone's amusement and enjoyment. Seriously, this is my weekend Quest:


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

GREATSMILE1 said:


> 🙋🏿‍♀️ Atom Guy I think you've got it right. I timed the Uber Uber destination filter. It only last 1.50 hours!🤦🏿‍♀️


I run Uber Destination from the Florida Keys to and from Orlando once a month. Depending on how many trips I accept it can take me 5-6 hours. Never had the DF filter time out on me during these trips.

I think the DF time out is based on how far time wise you are traveling. For example I will run DF from my day job to home. A normal 20-25 minute trip. I will turn on DF to home and stay at work until I get a ride or get tired of waiting. A few timed my DF has timed out, I think right around 50-60 minutes. Other times when I need to run t the store 10-15 minutes away I will set DF that way while still at home hoping to get paid to drive to the store. This DF times out in the 30-40 minute range if I don't get a ride.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Atom guy said:


> As best I can tell Uber's DF philosophy is that the driver is in no rush to get home, and they give you a series of trips that inch you towards your destination. Lyft, on the other hand, thinks you want to go home right now, and gives you a long pick up near your destination, totally not getting that the point of the DF is to get PAID to drive towards your destination.


Ya I had two of those yesterday. The second one I took cause I was already on the Fwy going that direction. Yet 8 miles to pick up and 8 miles past home on a 15 mile trip, they did tip 6$ though.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

mikes424 said:


> Two things which may help you understand Uber and the DF.
> 1) If you don't put in an arrival time Uber will assume the arrival time is midnight.
> 2) Uber will send you in the opposite direction if their computer feels you can still get to your destination by the requested time (see note 1) after dropping off your pax.


Incorrect.

At least on #2.

I've DF'd with an arrival time, and Uber kept sending me to trips in opposite direction up to - and including - to the point where it timed out and actually deactivated my DF on me because it knew I would not reach my destination on time....15 minutes AFTER the time I set in my DF.

My DF was set to home. At midnight. After I had already been driving for 10 hours that day.


----------



## Uguy22 (Jan 10, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> I see Uber is messing with the DF again. They are ending the DF earlier than they used to as you approach your destination and they are lengthening the time it takes from when DF shuts off until you can go offline. This gives them a good 20 seconds now to sneak a ride request in to you.
> 
> Stupid Uber, stop telling me it is best for the community to accept all rides and then try to force rides upon us.
> 
> Change the app back to how it was where the DF takes you offline when you reach your destination.


Same problem here in Chicago.


----------

